# For all parents :  SEC and London Paediatric Diabetes Network



## Adrienne (May 3, 2013)

This is a post about the new Best Practice Tariff and the 9 networks that England has been divided into.  There are 9 network boards with paediatrict diabetes specialist consultants, PDSN's, and parent reps.   I am one of four the parent reps for the South East Coast and London Network Group.  We are having our first parents meeting and this is open to all parents whose child lives in the area and/or has care in the area.  We have a 'closed' fb group which you can find called South East Coast and London Paediatric Diabetes Network or you can find me under Adrienne Burton and I'll join you.  

This is the post I have put on our fb group :

Parents meeting : Our first meeting is set. It is Saturday 15th June, 11 am to 4 pm in London, near Euston Station.

Who : This is for all of us. We would like as many parents as possible to attend that day. We need to know numbers to cater for lunch (being provided for us)

Why : We need a voice about the care of our children and this is how we can be a part of shaping the care in the hospitals in our area. 

The two joint chair people will be present at this meeting for part of it, they are two leading consultants from two different hospitals in the area.  They will be telling us about the network, how it works, what it is for and how we can help. They want us all on board and want to hear from us. This is really positive stuff.

What you need to do : Please can you let me know on here if you will be attending or pm me or email me adrienne@atburton.plus.com 

Tell everyone : If you are part of support groups locally to you, please email them all and tell them but please re-iterate they need to let me know they will be attending. If you know anyone else again please tell them and also pass on to your hospitals if you can but again I need to know who is coming. All the hospital have or will be sent details about this so hopefully they'll pass it out.

Thanks


So please pass this on to any parents as described above.  Thanks very much


There is an established group in East of England as well and now one in the South West.  We are slowly getting them set up all over the country.  Please feel free to contact me and I can put you in touch where I can.   This will take time if your area is not yet established but its getting there.


----------



## Northerner (May 3, 2013)

Sounds really good Adrienne, I hope you get a good turnout. I'll put this in the Events section in a day or so, so that it doesn't get lost in the General section


----------



## Adrienne (May 4, 2013)

Thanks Northerner.  We really need lots of parents xx


----------



## HOBIE (May 4, 2013)

Good luck with this


----------



## Adrienne (May 6, 2013)

Thanks.

Please can everyone, adults included, pass this information on if they know any families x


----------

